# First Brokers Inc. solicitation



## Judge9916 (Jun 6, 2016)

Rep has called my husband several times, has a client who wants to buy Mayan Palace Riviera May for just under $40M, twice what we paid in 2005.  Have purchase offer that was emailed to us.  He wants us to sign a contract, says fee will be 5% of transaction.  He said Mayan Palace would charge a transfer fee.  I'm wary.  I paid sellmytimeshare.com a "closing" fee back when we bought - which was stupid.  Any feedback?  Rep will be calling again but I've blocked the number.


----------



## azdave (Jun 6, 2016)

Keep the number blocked. 




Judge9916 said:


> Rep has called my husband several times, has a client who wants to buy Mayan Palace Riviera May for just under $40M, twice what we paid in 2005.  Have purchase offer that was emailed to us.  He wants us to sign a contract, says fee will be 5% of transaction.  He said Mayan Palace would charge a transfer fee.  I'm wary.  I paid sellmytimeshare.com a "closing" fee back when we bought - which was stupid.  Any feedback?  Rep will be calling again but I've blocked the number.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Good advice.

What these scammers do is to first hook you into there being a buyer (you didn't bite) and then convince you to advance some kind of fee -- an appraisal fee, a Mexican governmental tax, a document preparation fee, etc. -- that will be reimbursed out of escrow.  Of course, there is no buyer and no escrow, and once the scammers have your money, they disappear.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2016)

Agreed - it is a scam.  Block their number and do not give them any info. about you.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 6, 2016)

Judge9916 said:


> Rep will be calling again but I've blocked the number.



That can easily be circumvented by the scammer.  If he does get to you again (and if you answer), make the conversation very short and let him know that you know that this is a scam, you know exactly how the scam works, and that you wish no further contact with him.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 7, 2016)

*SCAM - no one will pay 40 K*

SCAM SCAM -SCAM - SCAM

Transfer fee is probably 5xMF  or about $ 3500( if a 2002 or later contract  . Probably no one will pay you that much to take it- let alone 40 K plus transfer fee.

Value is all in use - if you have a mandatory MF- then payas early as posible and reserve Presidents Week 2017 week . If you cannot use I am sure you can rent for MF/ $700 range .
****
Question ? - Do you know the date of original contract since you say you bought from " sell my timeshare "
 If prior to 2001/2 the transfer fee may be one MF .which might be of interest to someone on TUG ,if you wish to get rid of it . It depends on details in contract.( how many years left , MF - -suite size ( 1 bedroom , 2 bedroom , or hotel room/ master suite ). golf discount ,advanced booking window etc)

Member services in Nuevo Vallarta will email you a PDF of the original contract information . I am sure they will want proof of your email origin .( ie ) that they have had your email and member details in their records for some time .Contact them if you need the contract specifics .

.


----------



## Judge9916 (Jun 8, 2016)

*MP Riviera Maya update*

Thank you for responding - I bought from Mayan Palace in 2005, not "sellmytimeshare".  I found sellmytimeshare to advertise for rent (or sale) and they quickly talked me into a $500 fee to cover a potential closing fee.  Thanks for tip about when best to rent out.  We owe a reno fee every five years, paid @ $880 in 2015, and that does not count toward a week's use.  We haven't paid or deposited all that much, and haven't ever stayed at R-Maya, but have used RCI deposits to go to Cape Cod and the Canadian Rockies.  Since I teach, I'm stuck with school season breaks.  Thank you, TUG-BBS!


----------



## MJVP (Jun 30, 2017)

azdave said:


> Keep the number blocked.


We also recently received an offer from Global Federal Trust and First Brokers, Inc. to sell our time share at Canto del Sol in Puerto Vallarta. They also offered a much higher price to purchase than what it is worth and have an immediate buyer. We actually received a 6 page contract (we're curious to see what they offer) and the only thing we could see from a quick read is the seller is responsible for a 5% fee. We're not going to go through with this after reading all the negative comments AND neither company is registered with their state's BBB and the BBB for Global Federal Trust in MO said according to a file opened on 6/21/16 it is out of business. If the offer is too good to be true, it probably is. The old saying, Buyer Beware. We really appreciate all the information posted in this forum!


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 30, 2017)

MJVP said:


> ...the only thing we could see from a quick read is the seller is responsible for a 5% fee. We're not going to go through with this after reading all the negative comments...



Then once you pay them this 5% fee, they will disappear with your money.  Good for you for not biting.


----------

